#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Flightcase TFT scherm

## Koemar

Hallo mensen, 

Ik ben sinds deze week de (trotse) eigenaar van een 17 inch tft scherm, welke ik aan mijn lichttafel ga hangen. Nu wil ik er eigenlijk een flightcase voor maken/kopen, heeft iemand zo'n flightcase ergens te koop gezien of heeft iemand er zelf een gemaakt?

Greetz, 

DIKKE KIKKER (...zero88!)

----------


## Prins

Ga naar de eerste de beste flightcase-bouwer met je scherm en hij maakt voor jouw een passende case lijkt mij....

----------


## Gast1401081

Nou we het er toch over hebben : is er al een 19" versie van een TFT, of liever nog  een touchscreen in 19"formaat verkrijgbaar?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Nou we het er toch over hebben : is er al een 19" versie van een TFT, of liever nog  een touchscreen in 19"formaat verkrijgbaar?



Een gewoon 19" TFT scherm is allang verkrijgbaar. De touchscreens zou ik niet weten... Je hebt ze in ieder geval wel in een grote uitvoeringen (weet-ik-veel-hoeveel-entwintig inch), kijk maar eens bij Correct in Rotterdam, daar hebben ze een MP3-speler aan zo'n enorm scherm gekoppeld, waar je dus ook gewoon op het scherm kan drukken (dus touchscreen  :Wink: )

----------


## movinghead

19" monitor Olorin VistaLine VL191D / VL197D

19" TFT scherm van topkwaliteit met hoge specificaties. Met een aanbevolen resolutie van 1280x1024 heeft het scherm een beeldoppervlak dat 24% groter is dan dat van een 17" TFT scherm werkend met dezelfde resolutie. Het heeft een stabiele draaibare, in hoogte verstelbare voet. Het scherm is kantelbaar van landscape naar portrait.
Door de smalle omlijsting is het scherm zeer geschikt voor multimonitor applicaties. De bedieningsknop aan de zijkant is eenvoudig te verwijderen.
Het scherm heeft een zwarte behuizing en kan naar keuze geleverd worden met een zwart of zilverkleurig front. Ook leverbaar als open frame voor inbouw.

 1299,-

----------


## Koemar

Ehm ja, 
we dwalen nu een beetje af naar een 19 inch tftje...
Maar heeft er iemand anders nog oplossingen voor mijn vraag?
(die vliegkistbouwer kost al gauw 150 euries, niet fijn voor een student)

Greets,

Dikke Kikker

----------


## johan L.

tja 150 euro is altijd nog goedkoper dan een nieuwe tft

----------


## Mathijs

Zelf maken is dan de beste oplossing. Hier staat al erg veel over op het forum. Ik heb er zelf nog geen standaard case voor gezien.

----------


## laserguy

een vrij goedkope oplossing:
zoek een deftige cd-case van bijvoorbeeld American DJ en kijk of de monitor daar in past. Met een beetje stootmousse erin te verlijmen moet de monitor op zijn plaatst te houden zijn tijdens het vervoer.
Ik gebruik dit voor mijn 15" en een 17" zal m.i. ook nog gaan.

----------


## Gast1401081

stop ff, ik had het niet over de beeld-diameter, maar over de bevestiging in een 19" rack. een zg flightcase, als het ware...

dus een +- 8 HE, 19" beeldscherm ( al dan niet via de 19"-adapters)

we hebben wel PC's  IN het TFT-scherm gebouwd, maar nu het 19"-rackmounted systeem nog.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> we hebben wel PC's  IN het TFT-scherm gebouwd, maar nu het 19"-rackmounted systeem nog.



Er surfen ook best wat productontwikkelaars rond over deze fora, misschien een idee'tje voor hun?  :Wink: 

Ben het zelf nog niet tegengekomen...

@ Koemar: Maar zo'n scherm ergens inbouwen... Ik zat te denken, dat als je een gewoon 19" rek hebt, dan kun je de bovendeksel zeg maar naar boven klappen en daar zit dan de TFT-monitor in... Die deksels zijn vaak nog redelijk breed, alleen meestal heeft dat de functie om de knopjes af te dekken van de mixer, dus moet je opletten dat de monitor er ook echt inpast en dat deze niet door de faders wordt geschadigd.
Natuurlijk moet je dan ook zo'n flightcase hebben en voldoende apparatuur ervoor, anders is het alsnog een dure en 'over-sized' aankoop [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## splash

kijk hier eens:
http://www.ab.com/
mischien kan je hier iets vinden....

----------


## KoenB

Zo'n 19 inch houders voor 15 en 17 inch TFT's bestaan al hoor. Oa Farnell heeft er zulke nog verdeelt gehad.

----------


## Dave

Ze zijn er zeker, meestal als procesbesturing in fabrieken en dergelijke:
http://www.touch-screens.com/touchsc...chscreens.html
http://www.chassisplans.com/rackmoun...ds.html#CPPM15
Hangt meestal ook een industrieel prijsje aan.

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk, dat was dus mijn vraag. Thx, mate

----------


## edgard

Wij hebben een kist gemaakt voor de fat frog en daaronder het scherm
en het toetsenbord. Dit met schuim vastgezet zodat het niet kan bewegen. Schrijf me maar als je foto's wil hebben met maten.

----------


## design

http://www.lcdracks.com/ 
Marshall Electronics heeft diverse afmetingen TFT schermen voor 19" montage.

David

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Nou we het er toch over hebben : is er al een 19" versie van een TFT, of liever nog  een touchscreen in 19"formaat verkrijgbaar?



een TFT touchscreen bestaat niet... :Big Grin: 

Het is dan altijd nog een TFT scherm met een speciale Folie ervoor...
Maar om even op je vraag terug te komen, ze zijn wel verkrijgbaar, ten minste ik had er laatst wel eentje staan maar heb een snel weer ingerolen tegen een 19" LCD

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk, dat zocht ik. Ben nl bezig om een legaal muziek-sysyteem in een 19" kist te proppen, en te verhuren voor feestjes. ( met sleutel, etc...)

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> kijk, dat zocht ik. Ben nl bezig om een legaal muziek-sysyteem in een 19" kist te proppen, en te verhuren voor feestjes. ( met sleutel, etc...)



ik heb nog wel een leuk voorbeeld voor je van zo'n systeem in case...
zal een dezer dagen even foto proberen te maken als hij in het magazijn staat!!

----------


## rene.derksen

Bedenk wel, een niet ingepakt beeldscherm zal mindersnel beschadigde dan eentje die wel in een vliegkist zit. Stel je voor een spiegelfabriek, alles netjes inpakken, in plastic en karton, piepschuim enz. enz. Maar komt beschadigd aan bij de klant, conclusie: nog beter inpakken, meer piepschuim, weer kapot bij de klant en zo een tig keer door. Totdat iemand zegt, pak hem eens niet in, dan gaat het als volgt: Pas op daar is de speigel, voorzichtig, netjes in het hoekje kan er niks gebeuren. Uiteindelijke conclusie: hoe beter je hem inpakt hoe meer kans op beschadiging omdat je eerder met de gedachte loopt: hij zit veilig ingepakt... (Natuurlijk bieden flightcases wel wat bescherming, maar je snapt me wel.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Bedenk wel, een niet ingepakt beeldscherm zal mindersnel beschadigde dan eentje die wel in een vliegkist zit. Stel je voor een spiegelfabriek, alles netjes inpakken, in plastic en karton, piepschuim enz. enz. Maar komt beschadigd aan bij de klant, conclusie: nog beter inpakken, meer piepschuim, weer kapot bij de klant en zo een tig keer door. Totdat iemand zegt, pak hem eens niet in, dan gaat het als volgt: Pas op daar is de speigel, voorzichtig, netjes in het hoekje kan er niks gebeuren. Uiteindelijke conclusie: hoe beter je hem inpakt hoe meer kans op beschadiging omdat je eerder met de gedachte loopt: hij zit veilig ingepakt... (Natuurlijk bieden flightcases wel wat bescherming, maar je snapt me wel.



Mag ik zeggen dat ik dat zware bullsh#t vind. Als je net als koemar bijvoorbeeld met een coverband op pad bent en tussendoor nog heel wat klusjes hebt dan is het alleen maar makkelijk als zo'n ding in een case zit want ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat er nogal makkelijk zo'n ding ergens zonder kist tussen gepropt wordt met als gevolg dat er krassen op zitten. Waarom bouwt iedereen anders kisten om zijn apparatuur?? Niet omdat het mooi is en ze toch bijna niks kosten.. :Smile:

----------


## Dave

Zit wel een kern van waarheid in. Sommige mensen gaan 'iets' minder netjes met spul om als het in een kist zit. Ik heb eens Mac 2k's los door de lucht de vrachtwagen in zien vliegen na een productie. ("Er zit toch een kist omheen?")
Toch is een case om een beeldscherm geen overbodige luxe. Die van mij moeten ook nog in een case, en het voelt niet fijn die dingen los achterin de aanhanger.

----------


## rene.derksen

Tjah het is wel wat overdreven, maar het ís vaak wel zo, dit verhaaltje werd mij namelijk ook vertel toen ik een kistje wou laten maken voor mij laptop. En goedkoop zei je? Een 19" Kistje waarvan de binnenkant onbeschilderd kost al gauw 150,-.

----------


## Koemar

Nou Rene, ik heb inmiddels even dus een goedkoper adresje gevonden dan Purple Group..... Gewoon een nette case voor TFT, zwart toestenbord en zwarte muis. Voor 130 euro wordt hij deze week gemaakt. Ik zal de foto's op het forum posten. De binnenkant is gewoon gestoffeerd en t wordt wel n nette case. 
@Rene nog een keer, Purple group is met veel dingetjes WEL goedkoop, helaas niet met vliegkisten.

----------


## rene.derksen

Jah, lopt heb nou ook maar een tas gekocht wat aanzienlijk goedkoper is  :Smile:  Al worden ze bij PurpleGroup volledig op maat gemaakt en naar eigen wensen met topkwaliteit gemaakt, tenminste zo vertellen ze het, en dat gelof ik ook wel.

----------


## Koemar

....Ze leveren ook wel goede spullen, maar een prijsindicatie van 250 euro excl btw voor een SIMPELE tft case was voor mij 'net' te veel....

[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Koemar_
> 
> ....Ze leveren ook wel goede spullen, maar een prijsindicatie van 250 euro excl btw voor een SIMPELE tft case was voor mij 'net' te veel....



Moet je eens prijzen van grondstoffen (Penn-onderdelen) opzoeken, en dan een aantal 'werkuren' erbij rekenen. Een op maat gemaakte FC is niet op 5 minuten gemaakt... Zeg dan nog eens dat het veel geld is!

----------

